# XM Kills XMLM Channel 42



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

No announcement or notice, XMLM just gone.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

XMFan link.

http://www.xmfan.com/viewtopic.php?t=37855


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Complete list of changes which happened this morning.

http://www.xmradio.com/lineup/index.jsp


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

If I didn't throw out the packaging for my Roady 2, I'd take it back to Best Buy this second and cancel XM altogether.


----------



## DaveTinNY (Nov 8, 2004)

I love hard rock -- and a lot of metal -- but the thrash stuff with the death vocals on XMLM made me take it out of my "A list" of presets... Squizz and Boneyard do a pretty good job of satsifying my harder musical tastes. I do think it sucks that XM had to kick XMLM off though. I'd think with a new satellite launch they could add more bandwidth - and more channels. Oh well. If they ever got rid of Squizz I'd DEFINITELY be pissed off.
Dave


----------

